# Teeth



## Post Oak Pups (Feb 18, 2012)

Hi, I have a 10 week old pup with very few teeth - is this normal? The vet said they are there - just slow to go. Also how to feed correctly; been using small amount of blue buffalo twice a day along with free feed dry - but squish poop makes me wonder if this is the right thing to do. ( all shots and worming in place) and is drinking plenty of water  Thanks


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Soft poop is probably from the Blue Buffalo. Ours sometimes also have that problem on BB, but Taste of the Wild canned, and Organix kibble fixes them right up.

Some lines have teeth that come in late.


----------



## whitzend (Dec 1, 2011)

Cooper is 16 weeks and still doesn't have all his baby teeth. My avatar picture looks like he is smiling but his gums were so swollen. Doesn't stop him from being a voracious chewer though :frusty:


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

whitzend said:


> Cooper is 16 weeks and still doesn't have all his baby teeth. My avatar picture looks like he is smiling but his gums were so swollen. Doesn't stop him from being a voracious chewer though :frusty:


That's probably WHY he's a voracious chewer. Most of us only have to go through teething once... those of you whose pup's baby teeth come in late have to go through it twice!


----------



## Post Oak Pups (Feb 18, 2012)

Thank you, I was able to exchange the BB for taste of the wild - local store was pretty good about it.  Organix is not available locally - will have to order........... The T/W was well received (small amount to change over) I sure appreciate the info - Love my little man and want him to have the best life possible. Thanks again


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Petco carries Organix puppy.


----------



## Post Oak Pups (Feb 18, 2012)

The nearest pet store to me is pets way - they do have pretty good selection  20 min drive - petco is a 50 min drive  I do love living in the country however  I ordered from "Wag" on line free shipping with $49. Purchase and they were just a tad cheaper than petco - and product has already shipped  

Do you feed your adult dogs organix also? A local breeder suggested nutria source... 

Thank you for your time - your web page is very impressive


----------



## Tom King (Aug 2, 2006)

Thanks for the tip on free shipping. We also live in the country, and it's almost an hour to any kind of pet store, but at least Petsmart and Petco are in Rocky Mount. Pam usually goes once a week to get food. We go through a lot.

Our adults have been doing great on Blue Buffalo for several years, but Pam gives them all sorts of other stuff too. Our puppies have had problems with BB puppy being too rich, so Pam did all sorts of research on other kinds, and they do great with Organix and ToW-rarely even a butt cleaning needed. Pam talked to the company, and they did say it's too rich for some puppies, but weren't interested in making any changes.

I have much work to do on our website, but there's been too much other stuff to do. Any time I change a page it dumps videos, and parts of other pages, so it's kind of a pain to update anything.


----------



## Post Oak Pups (Feb 18, 2012)

Good morning, I went with the C/P ultramax wet food and the organix kibble - oh what a huge difference!!! Less poop, better consistency. Thank you!!!


----------

